# Einstieg. Was braucht man?



## Sway (25. Juli 2003)

Hi. 

Zu Weihnachten wollen wir (meine Freundin und ich) uns eine Spiegelreflexkamera gönnen. Und bis dahin wollen wir ein paar €uronen sparen. Aber wieviel kostet ein "lohnenswertes" Gerät?


Doch nun kommt die große Frage. Welches Model lohnt sich? Braucht man Spezielle Ojektive? Wofür braucht man Filter? Wir wollen schon mehr als nur ein Familienfoto machen. Landschaftsaufnahmen, Nahaufnahmen und so weiter werden es schon. Also das ganze Spektrum durch.



[edit]
Ich hab ein paar Beiträge gefunden, die aber leider nicht sehr hilfreich sind. Denn ich kann sicher keine 700€ für ne Cam ausgeben  und außerdem such ich auch etwas analoges.


----------



## Vitalis (1. August 2003)

Es wäre hilfreich wenn Du uns mehr Infos gibst, was Du genau mit der Kamera anstellen willst. Grundsätzlich gilt, daß Du günstig eine aktuelle, analoge, neue Spiegelreflex bekommen kannst. Aber gute Objektive sind sehr teuer, für unter 700 Euro müßtest Du dich mit lichtschwachen, qualitativ weniger guten Objektiven begnügen...

Ansonsten gibt es genau zu diesem Thema viele Beiträge im Forum.
Hier z.B. ein Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials126102.html
Darin findest Du zwei weitere Threads usw..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Sway (1. August 2003)

Also gebraucht könnte das ja auch sein. Ich hab mal bei Ebay geschaut und etwas gefunden, das mich interessieren könnte. An sowas in der Art hab ich gedacht http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2942453240&category=3331


Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich nicht aus. Sowas wie Autofokus stell ich mir nicht so wichtig vor. Bei einer Spiegelreflex sieht man im Sucher doch das genau so (un)scharf wie es nachher auf dem Film sein wird.

Objektive. Hmm, also nen Weitwinkel, ein "normales" und eins das Zoom hat. Gibts überhaupt Zoom? Mir würde schon ein fest eingestellter Zoom reichen. 

Die Preisklasse 300-400€ sollte nicht gesprengt werden.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. August 2003)

Hi,

also die Kamera ist schonmal gar nicht so verkehrt.
Aber die Objektive sind allerunterste Kategorie. Die techn. Qualität
der Fotos wird dir mit solchen Objektiven nicht lange Freude bereiten.

Ansonsten steht hier im Forum schon eine ganze Menge, wie Vitalis ja
schon angemerkt hat. Lieber ein Objektiv weniger, aber dafür ein
wirklich gutes. Da hast du mehr davon. Überleg einfach mal für dich,
was du gerne in erster Linie fotografieren möchtest (Motive) und
beschreib uns das ein wenig. Dann können wir dir auch einen Brennweiten-
bereich empfehlen.
Der verständliche Wunsch, alle Brennweiten zu haben ist bei dem Budget
nur mit ganz massiven (deutlich sichtbaren) Qualitätseinbußen zu bekommen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sway (2. August 2003)

Also "normale Familien" Fotos und Landschaftsaufnahmen würd ich gerne machen. Zum Beispiel Morgennebel auf einer Wiese oder eine verschneiten Burg. 

Naja, Makroaufnahmen wären auch fein, aber das wäre auf jedenfall für den Anfang nebensache.
Wie sieht das mit den Filtern aus. Braucht man bestimmte? Ich hab im PhotoShop Videotutorial von Lightbox etwas gehört, das sicher aus der Fotografie stammt. Und zwar das man mit bestimmten Farbefiltern Objekte hervorheben und/oder in der Hintergrung stellen kann.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Ich hab im PhotoShop Videotutorial von Lightbox etwas gehört*



Wenn lightbox das in einem Videotutorial gesagt hat,
dann stimmt das sicher. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

